# Safari shoots



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*The best place is to start with your state. A lot of states have an organization that runs or supports shoots. As far as finding information here on AT, this is a good spot so is finger shooters and even in FITA will have the type of archers looking around and will answer your questions. Good luck.*


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Humble3.14 said:


> i am interested in safari shoots , where can i find more information


In what state are you?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

If you pm me your email address, I can email you a copy of our Washington State rules for Safari.

This is a popular format in our state - a good crossover between the target / spot shooters and the 3D / bowhunting shooters.

OR you can download the WSAA rules from our website here: http://www.washingtonarchery.org/tournament see the folder named WSAA Tournament Rules.


----------



## Humble3.14 (Nov 12, 2019)

thanks I'll check the website for Washington state


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I miss Safaris as they were my favorite. Very few Safaris once you leave the west coast. It is all 3D with a few 900 rounds. Most people do not know that the Redding shoot is just one of a series of Safari shoots in California with many more Safaris in Washington and Oregon. The Oregon Safari is almost as good as the Redding shoot. A Safari shoot consists of 3D animals with an orange aiming spot and known distances from 3 yds to 101 yds.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

huteson2us2 said:


> A Safari shoot consists of 3D animals with an orange aiming spot and known distances from 3 yds to 101 yds.


Ours are all paper animals.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry. Does your club not own any 3D targets or choose not to use them for Safaris? My club that I am a life member of (Skookum Archers) use 3D animals for most distances, but use a few paper targets for the very short targets and the 100 yd target. So there are exceptions. But Olympia is still on the West coast.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

huteson2us2 said:


> Sorry. Does your club not own any 3D targets or choose not to use them for Safaris?


We have 3D targets, but do not use them for safaris.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Arcus said:


> We have 3D targets, but do not use them for safaris.


Huteson you should remember from your time in Washington … the WSAA Safari Championship and most events in Washington that use the name Safari are paper targets, marked distance, orange spots, 11-10-8 scoring, 2 arrows per target, some LONG shots (101 yards) and some SHORT shots (4 yards).

The shoots that use 3D animals are usually called Marked 3D to distinguish.


----------



## d500lnn (Jan 4, 2019)

What is a safari shoot? I would guess it’s all African animals?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

d500lnn said:


> What is a safari shoot? I would guess it’s all African animals?


Not necessarily African animals. Various shoots have different themes, and some targets might not be animals at all, but things related to the theme. Like a Halloween Safari could have pumpkins, witches hats, etc.

The major things in common for MOST shoots that call themselves Safari is:

Paper (or sometimes 3D) targets at marked distances.

Scoring includes a central (usually orange) dot 11 points
Circular "kill ring" 10 points
Remainder of the target is 8 points
Two arrows per target, possible 22 points per target
Some long (100+ yards) and some short (<10 yards) shots

My own club does one that is called the Clam Shoot and all the targets are sea critters.

Another is the Zombie Shoot and targets are zombified animals.

Here are some photos:








Clams








Salmon








Tiger

LOTS of fun!

I don't know why those top two photos come out sideways but you can tell them anyway.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

The salmon are not side ways, they are just jumping up stream.:set1_fishing:


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*That club has a number of BB compound and Trad archers there. Might have something to do with gapping...LOL. Doesn't matter they have a octopus that has a zero five inches from the dot and an arm that almost touches the upper right corner of the butt. I try to just focus on that dot but, it's fun to see someone tag that outer tentacle for an 8. Makes me laugh ever time. Fun shoot and great club. 
*


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, here's a picture of my octopus.

I do like to make some of my longer distance targets kind of round, but this one is an exception and it's for fun. Bragging rights to say you got a 16 on the target and one arrow was high right and the other one was low left.

At 60+ yards, it's a little of a gamble any way.









This one is more evenly proportioned:









I enjoy painting them, and rotate out some of the older designs to bring in new ones sometimes.









Something to keep me busy!


----------

